# Phenom II x4 955 and 1600MHz memory



## WoAnerges (Aug 20, 2009)

haeiayi aeuraeiverybodauiaai!

looks like Phenom II x4 955 got some troubles with 1600MHz memory. it is in need of overclocking, so then user can get 1600MHz memory as i understand..

so the default clock of CPU is 200x16 (3200MHz) and i gaining 1333MHz of memory with 9-9-9-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) timings
but i need 1600MHz. so i tried to overclock CPU: 240x15 (3600MHz). i gained 1600MHz memory, but(!) the timings are still 9-9-9-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)!  maybe someone knows how to make them switch automatilcly to 8-8-8-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)? i think, i missed something in BIOS.. if i overclock my CPU to 240 (unlike 200) then timings must change by themselves? right? or not?

CPU: Phenom II x4 955
MEM: Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D
MB: MSI 790GX-G65


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 20, 2009)

No, the timing on your RAM will not automatically change to a lower setting.  The RAM itself has a chip which has default "safe" timing for a variety of settings.  This is usually far more loose than need to ensure stability.  If you think your RAM will run at 1600 Mhz stable at lower setting then the chip's automatic choice, then you will have to manually set it.

Generally speaking, the higher the clock speed, the high the timing will be.

P.S. take that extra stick of RAM out.  you are running in single channel and that cuts into your RAM throughput.  Take one stick out and go with 4 GB of dual channeled ram.  That will improve your system response better than messing with the timing on the RAM.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 20, 2009)

Exactly what he said. It seems yours and my RAM have the same timings and speed. There should be a setting somewhere under your OC options that lets you set the speed and timings manually.


----------



## WoAnerges (Aug 20, 2009)

did i understand you? - you recommend me to buy +1 extra memory so it will be 3+1=4? right? and then dual channel will work?



TheLaughingMan said:


> No, the timing on your RAM will not automatically change to a lower setting.  The RAM itself has a chip which has default "safe" timing for a variety of settings.  This is usually far more loose than need to ensure stability.  If you think your RAM will run at 1600 Mhz stable at lower setting then the chip's automatic choice, then you will have to manually set it.
> 
> Generally speaking, the higher the clock speed, the high the timing will be.
> 
> P.S. take that extra stick of RAM out.  you are running in single channel and that cuts into your RAM throughput.  Take one stick out and go with 4 GB of dual channeled ram.  That will improve your system response better than messing with the timing on the RAM.


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 20, 2009)

errr - usually for overclocking it's better to have just two sticks of memory and not 4 - if I remember correctly AMD processors don't run 4 sticks as fast as they can run 2, and you end up running 2T for the command rate not 1T as you'd get for a pair. Please let me know if I'm wrong here.

Also, use Overdrive - it's a great free utility by AMD...


----------



## WoAnerges (Aug 20, 2009)

tonyd223 said:


> errr - usually for overclocking it's better to have just two sticks of memory and not 4 - if I remember correctly AMD processors don't run 4 sticks as fast as they can run 2, and you end up running 2T for the command rate not 1T as you'd get for a pair. Please let me know if I'm wrong here.
> 
> Also, use Overdrive - it's a great free utility by AMD...



i'm choosed 2T because i'm using 3 sticks. is this so badly bad?

i can't run AMD overdrive - it shows some error when starts 
maybe it's because of x64 sys?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 20, 2009)

its better to have stability than no stability at all.


----------



## WoAnerges (Aug 20, 2009)

You mean that 4Gb of ram is MUCH better and faster for AMD than 6Gb in my situation? are 4Gb enough to handle high-end game, running on win7x32 OS?


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 20, 2009)

no - usually it's a balancing act - a 3 stick kit is usually meant for a triple channel memory controller - AMD processors don't have those. If you are running 32bit you will not see all 4GB of RAM anyway - always use the 64bit versions now. A 32bit OS can only address 4GB and that includes things like your graphics card - so a 512M card reduces the memory a 32 bit card can see by that amount.

if you really want to overclock of course you can, but as posted above - stability is EVERYTHING.

I'm running 8GB of RAM on an overclocked AMD with 64bit OS's and it's fine...


----------



## WoAnerges (Aug 20, 2009)

so i'm confused..what is better for my computer configuration??

to use x86 windows and 4Gb mem (2sticks), or x64 windows and 6Gb mem (3 sticks)?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 20, 2009)

x64 windows with 4GB.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 20, 2009)

you need dual channel ddr3 not triple channel, thats for x58 and i7

give yourcurrent sticks back and get dual channel


----------



## Asylum (Aug 20, 2009)

As JR. said 4Gig with 64 bit OS will be your best config.
That will allow you to run in dual channel and get all the good from your memory.
4Gig is all you need for High end gaming.


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> x64 windows with 4GB.




bump x64 OS all the time, and as much ram as you can afford...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 20, 2009)

WoAnerges said:


> so i'm confused..what is better for my computer configuration??
> 
> to use x86 windows and 4Gb mem (2sticks), or x64 windows and 6Gb mem (3 sticks)?



To sum everything up.

4GB of RAM or more = 64-bit OS always.

OCing AMD (we are talking extreme OCing, +800Mhz and up) = 2 sticks of RAM

AMD processor = multiples of 2 (Dual channel) amounts of RAM.  This means stick with 2 or 4 sticks


To answer your question, you will get better performance removing or adding a stick or RAM.  And upgrade to a 64-bit as soon as possible to get full use of your RAM.  Finally, all games out still have the Windows XP 2 GB app. limit for RAM, so 4 GB is more than enough to handle any game on any OS, very well.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 20, 2009)

WoAnerges said:


> so i'm confused..what is better for my computer configuration??
> 
> to use x86 windows and 4Gb mem (2sticks), or x64 windows and 6Gb mem (3 sticks)?


Simply put, go 64-bit OS and Dual Channel memory (2 or 4 sticks of ram).
In theory dual channel gives you double the bandwidth, meaning "twice as fast".
This also allows you memory controllers to run in unganged mode which increases multi-tasking performance.


----------



## tonyd223 (Aug 20, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> To sum everything up.
> 
> 4GB of RAM or more = 64-bit OS always.
> 
> ...



err - that's not quite true is it?


----------

